
Most Americans Are Scared of Self-Driving Cars - pencilpup223
http://www.popularmechanics.com/cars/technology/a25637/most-americans-are-too-afraid-to-ride-in-self-driving-cars/
======
gus_massa
Most Americans are also scared of planes. Do we have to ban planes until they
feel safe?

